# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  To use with CNC Router?

## nka

Just wondering, I tried to search a little and found some stuff (this one is kinda usefull, but also very old : http://www.buildlog.net/blog/2012/08...cnc-toolchain/ ) but I was wondering if any of you are using Marlin to do some CNC routing?

I wish I could change my nozzle to connect my dremel with pencil extension (no external power needed, not controled from the printer) and use it do to some "light" stuff.

Anyone did that?

----------

